# Unterschied Vollbildmodus und Vollbild Fenstermodus bei Ark?



## Bluestar123 (29. Januar 2018)

Hallo Community,

Ich probiere mich grad mit DSR zwecks Entscheidung für einen neuen Monitor aus. Bei Ark gibt's ja einen Vollbildmodus, Vollbild Fenstermodus und Fenstermodus. Was Fenstermodus ist weiß ich, aber den Unterschied der beiden ersten Optionen find ich nicht heraus. Warum ich das Frage? Wenn ich von Vollbild Fenstermodus zu Vollbild wechsel krieg ich ca. ein Plus von 35 fps in 4K. Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht warum das so ist?  

Danke im Voraus


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2018)

Im Vollbildmodus stellt Windows keine Ressourcen mehr zurück um den Desktop "hinter" der Vollbildanwendung darzustellen.


----------



## Bluestar123 (29. Januar 2018)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Also dann nehme ich auf jeden Vollbildmodus. Hatte bei 4K  im Fenstervollbild nur jämmerliche 17 fps, die einfach unerträglich sind. Aber wenn ich Vollbild einstelle schafft meine Graka locker Ark in 4K mit flüssigen 50 bis sogar 80 fps (auf Episch) hab ich grad gesehen. Ziemlicher Unterschied.


----------

